# what megger...



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

This question has been asked a million times, it all depends on what your needs are.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Zog said:


> This question has been asked a million times, it all depends on what your needs are.


i dont have a great need, just want one because i dont have one.
many have said they pull out there megger to test circuits, seemed like a simple enough question.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Smoke said:


> i dont have a great need, just want one because i dont have one.
> many have said they pull out there megger to test circuits, seemed like a simple enough question.


For just testing LV circuits the Fluke 1587 model seems to be a popular choice. But if you get into motors, generators, transformers, or any MV testing you will wamt something better.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

IMO, forget the 1587 unless the low-pass feature is something you go without now.

Check out the 1507 if you're sticking to Flukes line of IR testers. It has PI/DAR capability, and a compare function as well. The 1587 would be good choice for someone just buying an industrial meter, but why buy something that you already have 70% of?

If you're considering the 289 and the 1587, it sounds like maybe budget is not a huge issue. If that is the case, check out Meggers MIT400 series.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

76nemo said:


> IMO, forget the 1587 unless the low-pass feature is something you go without now.
> 
> Check out the 1507 if you're sticking to Flukes line of IR testers. It has PI/DAR capability, and a compare function as well. The 1587 would be good choice for someone just buying an industrial meter, but why buy something that you already have 70% of?
> 
> If you're considering the 289 and the 1587, it sounds like maybe budget is not a huge issue. If that is the case, check out Meggers MIT400 series.


maybe this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hi-Voltage-Insu...563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20b76d008b :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> maybe this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hi-Voltage-Insu...563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20b76d008b :thumbup:


 That is cheap enough..:laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Smoke said:


> maybe this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hi-Voltage-Insu...563?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20b76d008b :thumbup:


 

Look here for the MIT400 series:

http://www.biddlemegger.com/cgi-bin...eowjknam130100817027&command=link--bi3380.htm


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

76nemo said:


> Look here for the MIT400 series:
> 
> http://www.biddlemegger.com/cgi-bin...eowjknam130100817027&command=link--bi3380.htm


thanks, i found a few megger and fluke on ebay ending over the next few days. try and save a few $ off retail lol


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The megger I use for basic stuff (like feeders and branch circuits 480 and lower) is a BK 307. It's analog, the leads are stored in the case, it's easy on batteries, and it's easy to use. It has 3 ranges, 250, 500, and 1000 volts. 

If I remember, I gave about $200 for it (new).


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you take what ever megger you buy and hook one lead to one nipple and the other lead to your other nipple and hit the test button it will cure your bronchitis.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Look here for the MIT400 series:
> 
> http://www.biddlemegger.com/cgi-bin...eowjknam130100817027&command=link--bi3380.htm


 
I would not give an MIT to my competition. I bought 5 of them all in the trash after two years.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

brian john said:


> I would not give an MIT to my competition. I bought 5 of them all in the trash after two years.


thanks, i was leaning towards the fluke, i got a couple in my sights :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

i got a fluke 1587 new for $480 delivered, i'll sell the 179 i have now.
i also came across these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330545951237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
delivered yesterday, these are awesome, wish i found these long ago :laughing:

thanks for all the advice :thumbup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> I would not give an MIT to my competition. I bought 5 of them all in the trash after two years.


 
Trashed? Why Brian?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Trashed? Why Brian?


Quit working after getting several of them fixed more than once, I cut my losses.


----------

